# A good deal on a 2-pack of Super Pet GIANT cages...



## undergunfire (Oct 12, 2009)

I just ordered a 2 pack of the new Super Pet Giant cages . It was only $139 with free shipping from the new Linens n Things website...where as PetSmart charges $185 including the shipping.

I wanted to share the link in case others are interested! The Super Pet Giant is right at the same size as a 2x3 NIC cage...but looks more "clean"/put together, in my opinion. I'm making the change because they will be easy to stack - we are moving into a smaller house at the end of the year, which means smaller bunny room (ahhh...nooo!).

http://www.lnt.com/product/cages/27...st-home-giant-2-pack-47-l-x-24-w-x-24-h-.html


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 12, 2009)

OMg thats a great deal.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 12, 2009)

I know...I am sooo excited to get the cages :bunnydance:! I know they will look perfect in my new animal room. I think since my new animal room is going to be much smaller, having these cages versus NICs is going to make the room feel a lot bigger. I just hope the doors are large enough, so I can reach in and grab Brody. I do worry about litter boxes, though...as I don't think my litter boxes will fit through the door. Maybe through the top...but if I have them stacked, hrrrmmm. We will have to see !


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 12, 2009)

wow nice! i have 3 cages almost like that one for mine


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool deal :dude:

I didn't know Linens N Things sold pet supplies/cages


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 13, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Cool deal :dude:
> 
> I didn't know Linens N Things sold pet supplies/cages


The "new" Linens n Things does :biggrin2:! It is a web store only, as of right now. Apparently someone bought LnT after they went bankrupt?

My cages will be here tomorrow...I am soooo excited. I hope they are here when I get home from work around 1:30pm :bunnydance:.


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 14, 2009)

That's awesome! I have that exact cage (with an xpen attached) and it's great. The front door is pretty big and I can fit a standard sized litter box through, so I don't think you'll have a problem with that unless you use big cat boxes. I know many people love NICs, but I love having a cage because it's so easy to clean. When I've kept my bun in just an xpen, he ends up throwing hay *everywhere* (much of it outside the xpen). At least the cage keeps it contained to one neat area!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool, So did the cages arrive today???? Are they all set up and ready to go??? :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 14, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Cool, So did the cages arrive today???? Are they all set up and ready to go??? :biggrin2:


They just got here about 45 minutes ago! I put them together already...easy as pie.

I am a tad mad about the colors, though. I thought the SP Giant only came in dark blue....but I also got a light green colored one. Bleh!

I have to pick my husband up from work in an hour....then when I get home I will bust down the NIC cages & set these cages all up for the boys. I will get pictures in a new thread once I am done :biggrin2:.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 14, 2009)

Here, just to hold you over....here is a picture of my 12lbs Doxie/Min Pin mix dog modeling the size ....


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 14, 2009)

All right! Glad they got there already, they look nice andspacious. 

I didn't used to be a big fan of the color green (unless it was money)  but I don't think it's so bad now. Hopefully it will grow on you.

Looking forward to seeing them all set up in their new homes :dude:


----------



## Revverress (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this! I'm planning on ordering my two within the next few weeks. I hope to move my two little Polish mix girls into one once they're bonded. 

I'm glad you updated with pictures of yours; I'm a little wary of online shopping, so it's nice to see your cages arrived just fine.
*
A tip for anyone who may be interested in ordering using this deal-* A quick Google search for "Linen's N Things Coupons" will bring up a ton of promotional codes for online ordering. I found one for 10% off, which brings the total down to $125 for me. :biggrin2:

Holly


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 14, 2009)

Cute pics!! The cages are nice. I like the green. The door looks nice and wide too.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 15, 2009)

Marlin & Brody's new cages!

:biggrin2:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...et-my-first-home-3-pack-assorted-colors-.html

Here is a website where you can get a 3-pack of the SuperPet cages even cheaper.  Good for someone with a trio of buns!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 17, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> http://www.petmountain.com/product/small-pet-cages/504595/super-pet-my-first-home-3-pack-assorted-colors-.html
> 
> Here is a website where you can get a 3-pack of the SuperPet cages even cheaper.  Good for someone with a trio of buns!



Just wanted to add a note those are not the same size as the super pet giant cages.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 17, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> http://www.petmountain.com/product/small-pet-cages/504595/super-pet-my-first-home-3-pack-assorted-colors-.html
> 
> Here is a website where you can get a 3-pack of the SuperPet cages even cheaper.  Good for someone with a trio of buns!


Those aren't the same cages . Those cages are way too tiny for rabbits.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 19, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://www.petmountain.com/product/small-pet-cages/504595/super-pet-my-first-home-3-pack-assorted-colors-.html
> ...


They are not too small for rabbits. If they were, I obviously would not have posted them. lol


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 19, 2009)

"Medium: 24â x 12â x 14â"

Very tiny. Even the large one is way to narrow. I actually have one of the medium, it was gave to me by a family friend. I used it last winter when we first moved here. The bunnies ran free of the day and went into it and another cage that I went together of the night. Personally I would not use it for anything but a carrier cage - which is what I do now.


----------



## Malexis (Oct 19, 2009)

Not many people on here would consider those cages big enough for a rabbit, not even a guinea pig. The giant cages, the cages amy just got are 47x 24in (practically 4ft by 2) where as the ones you posted are only 24x12in (2 feet by 1 foot) or 30x18in (not much bigger) But overall i guess its just a personal preference as to who would or would not consider that to be a big enough cage.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, breeders & house rabbit owners certainly have different opinions on what is a big enough cage for bunnies .


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 19, 2009)

It depends on the breeder, thank you  I might can not give cages to the bunnies in the barn the size of the ones I use in the house but I would not keep a bunny in a 12 x 24. The bigger the better for me - 5 foot x 2 foot, 3 1/2 foot x 2 foot, 3 foot by 2 foot, 2 1/2 foot by 2 foot. I do the best I can with what I have, if it came a time when I had to use such small cages that would be a time when I would have to quit breeding and sell some of them.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 19, 2009)

My opinion as a PET owner is that a 30x18 would be a perfectly fine size for many of the dwarf breeds. The rabbit I house in a cage similar to that is a PET, not a breeding rabbit. That is plenty of room to lay down, stand up, turn around, move back and forth. Your posts are coming across as if it would be the equivalent of stuffing a rabbit into a shoebox-size cage, and it is certainly not. Rabbits can be happy in MANY different environments, especially with mental stimulation from different toys and interaction.

Using these cages as just a carrier is your choice, but I certainly wouldn't lug one around. lol!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 19, 2009)

Eh....argue about OTHER Super Pet cages in a different thread, not mine pertaining to the Super Pet GIANT cage, please. It's just clogging up the info on the SP Giant.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 19, 2009)

People questioned me about them, so I was answering. My original post was intended to help, since it was in relation to a similar kind of cage. I'll be sure to refrain from doing that ever again.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm... onder:

Does anyone know if any online store carries the single cage cheaper than Petsmart? 
I need to buy one for Dunkin, I already have one for Amber. His NIC cage isn't working out.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 20, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Hmmm... onder:
> 
> Does anyone know if any online store carries the single cage cheaper than Petsmart?
> I need to buy one for Dunkin, I already have one for Amber. His NIC cage isn't working out.



I have only seen it the cheapest as a single at PetSmart. I found the 2-pack while searching for the cheapest singles...so it worked out for me because I needed 2.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 20, 2009)

Alrighty, I will just order from Petsmart. Thanks!


----------



## ArtbyMollie (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for posting this! I cant wait to get my bunny! Im about 3 or 4 months away from being able to (getting my own place!) and I am thinking that these would be perfect!


----------

